# Completely horrified.



## shoutriotgrrrl (Apr 14, 2013)

After attending a Luau with my husband and roommates (another married couple), our house has been fish/betta crazy. 

Friday April 12:


Both couples get one "center piece betta" to take home from Luau
I put mine in a temporary pickle jar till we can get a adequate tank
Roommates leave theirs in cup and feed bread crumbs 

Saturday April 13:

Husband and I go to Petco to look for a betta for him
End up getting two 2.5 gallon tanks and accessories 
Come home, roommates see our commitment, offer us their betta, claims it'll only die 
Get bettas established, all is well in the kingdom (except a little jealousy on the pitbulls part ^_^)

Sunday April 14:

I go to work for 6 hours 
Come home, roommates bought 10 gallon tank
3 sharks, 3 adult MALE bettas, and 1 oscar 
My rage begins, predicts half--if not all--fish will be dead in one week

Monday April 15:

All sharks are dead, Oscar extremely wounded 
Girl roommate assumes it's only because of her water condition
Wake up. 

Tuesday April 16:

Oscar laying on bottom of the tank, barely breathing
Oscar has scar tissue on both eyes and fins completely torn
Betta One can only use right fin, floats to top, struggles against current of filter, extremely terrorized by Betta Two

Wednesday April 17:

Getting ready for work, roommate informs me Oscar and Betta One has died 

Thursday April 18:

Betta Two has passed, his beautiful fins completely gone 
Out of seven BEAUTIFUL fish, Betta Three (King Betta) last one standing 

When I came home to find these beautiful creatures being completely abused like this made me SO mad I was shaking and attempting not to throw stuff around the room. 

Ignored my roommates out of fear I would blow up at them for the next.. well, until last night. Still they lack my respect. All the people at Petco were telling them not to do this or that and giving them tips on what NOT to house together. They refused to listen. When I was looking at the tank last nigh with the girl she still thinks it's only the water condition that's killing off her fish. She says that once her tank is cycled (which she thought that leaving the filter in there for about a week would cycle the tank) she's going to get more sharks and Oscars again and perhaps another betta. 

So infuriating! 

The only thing that is keeping me from going completely crazy on them about their cruel conditions is that we have to live together for another two months. I'm trying to keep the peace, but I can't stand this. I refused to look at their tank and only look at it when no one is home to check on the fish. 

Only reason they have the tank? The girls parents pay for everything which leaves them with excess cash, so basically JUST BECAUSE THEY COULD.

Here's an image of their tank the day they got it:










Here's what she said: 

"Got 3 Betta fish, 1 Oscar fish and 3 sharks in the same tank! Lol breaking all the fish rules. #fish #betta #oscar #shark #petco #territorialfish #battle #fishtank"

Then the next day (when all three sharks died) this is what she posted after someone asked her if she was afraid they'd fight and all die:
" lol i woke up this morning and theyre still fine. oh well i will just buy more fish. theyre infinite!!!"

1. "I woke up this morning and they're still fine" (lie)
2. "Oh well I will just buy more fish. They're inifinite!!!" Wow. 

This isn't some ignorant mistake, but a conscious one that resulted in the deaths and cruelty of beautiful fish. 

Sorry for the rant, but I can't believe what just happened in the last four days. SMH


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow...I'm sorry to hear that's you are in such a situation.
unfortunately some people's ignorance are rather infinite and there's realy nothing you can do about it 
There are many people like your roomate out in the world, many of us are fortunate we don't run into one if those....

I would just pretend she isn't there, say nothing and take fabulous care of my own fish for her to see


----------



## shoutriotgrrrl (Apr 14, 2013)

aokashi said:


> Wow...I'm sorry to hear that's you are in such a situation.
> unfortunately some people's ignorance are rather infinite and there's realy nothing you can do about it
> There are many people like your roomate out in the world, many of us are fortunate we don't run into one if those....
> 
> I would just pretend she isn't there, say nothing and take fabulous care of my own fish for her to see


Great advice, I'm trying to do just that. Not to worry about her fish and just focus on mine to make sure they have the best life possible--its just taking everything in me not to throttle her and tell her she's doing everything wrong >_< 

It feels good to be able to have people understand my frustration though. While my husband loves his fish and wants to keep them alive as long as possible, he's not the most sympathetic and just gets annoyed by my frustration. 

You're right though. I'll do my best to keep my babies alive, happy, and healthy


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

... There are plenty of ways to make it look like an "accident". just putting that out there


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Unbelievable....

Unfortunately, it will very likely cost more fish lives, but the good news is, people like that will not be long term fish keepers...maybe she'll even decide to give you her tank when she tires and you can make good use of it once you move out...so that you may turn what is currently a death trap into a happy home for future fish... 
So sorry for you...


----------



## shoutriotgrrrl (Apr 14, 2013)

mermaid77 said:


> Unbelievable....
> 
> Unfortunately, it will very likely cost more fish lives, but the good news is, people like that will not be long term fish keepers...maybe she'll even decide to give you her tank when she tires and you can make good use of it once you move out...so that you may turn what is currently a death trap into a happy home for future fish...
> So sorry for you...


My husband and I are hoping that will be the case, that when we all gotta move out of this place they don't want to mess with the tank anymore. They got two more fish (mollies), one died immediately when introduced to the tank (I think it just wasn't healthy to start with) and the second one is fine. I'm not sure how these guys do with bettas, but i feel like it's a step in the right direction. They also got a sucker fish. 

When I was having a conversation with the girl she says once her tanks cycled (which she has no idea what that means or how to even tell. I think she basis it off water clarity), shes going to get more sharks again and another oscar. My mind was blown like.. that didn't work the first time, why do you think it'll work a second? Sad day.


----------



## shoutriotgrrrl (Apr 14, 2013)

JellOh said:


> ... There are plenty of ways to make it look like an "accident". just putting that out there


Maybe I should rehome all their fish when they aren't looking. I'm never in that area of the house anyway. Maybe get some dead fish carcass from petco (you know they have a ton of them) and replace them with the live ones. :twisted:


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Water condition caused this?! Does she have the IQ of a pile of bricks? Her stupidity and blatant disregard for life amazes me. I am genuinely sorry that you have to live with such a despicable human being.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

mermaid77 said:


> Unbelievable....
> 
> Unfortunately, it will very likely cost more fish lives, but the good news is, people like that will not be long term fish keepers...maybe she'll even decide to give you her tank when she tires and you can make good use of it once you move out...so that you may turn what is currently a death trap into a happy home for future fish...
> So sorry for you...


That's exactly what I was thinking. She should become bored with it all soon. Since her mommy pays for everything I wonder why they are sharing a house with you in the first place. Let's hope this person never has children :shock:


----------



## shoutriotgrrrl (Apr 14, 2013)

Fenghuang said:


> Water condition caused this?! Does she have the IQ of a pile of bricks? Her stupidity and blatant disregard for life amazes me. I am genuinely sorry that you have to live with such a despicable human being.



Right?? Her next train of thought was water condition = bad, killed fish, won't feed them for a week @[email protected] My husband and I sneak food to them when they're not home. Yesterday when my husband fed them they were acting like they hadn't eaten in weeks. It was sad watching them scrap for food.


----------



## shoutriotgrrrl (Apr 14, 2013)

registereduser said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking. She should become bored with it all soon. Since her mommy pays for everything I wonder why they are sharing a house with you in the first place. Let's hope this person never has children :shock:


After a few weeks living with them I wondered the same thing. Their living expenses is virtually nothing because they only pay the house and utilities, her mom pays for her brand new prius car payments and car insurance. The only reason we were living with people was cause we knew we would be scrapping if we had to move cross country on our own until we could get our feet grounded. (We're army.. going to be transferring back to the west coast in a few months). Unfortunately they are already talking about kids -_-


----------

